

Wesabe Shuts Down - byrneseyeview
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/30/wesabe-shuts-down/

======
rendezvouscp
Disclaimer: I run a competing service.

I’m sad to see Wesabe go; I thought they seemed to get the human aspect of
running a service right, and they were forward-thinking with regard to user
privacy and making an API available.

However, the fact that they’re going to open-source their software should be a
great thing for consumers and startups in the personal finance space. I’d say
that automatic updating is the biggest pain (so big I’m not even trying to
tackle it right now); the fact that software for automatic updating will be
available under an Apache license should definitely stir things up.

~~~
kaiserama
Do you have any information about the automatic updating? I had been
interested in their API that seemed to have disappeared (now I know why).

Also do you have a link to your site?

 _edit_ I found the information, here:
[https://www.wesabe.com/groups/222-wesabe-accounts-
shutdown/d...](https://www.wesabe.com/groups/222-wesabe-accounts-
shutdown/discussions/5216-wesabe-open-source)

~~~
rendezvouscp
Yeah, while they haven’t specifically laid out what they’re going to open-
source, Marc said in that thread that it’ll be released under an Apache
license and that accepting bank passwords is a security concern, so presumably
they’re going to release the auto-updating code.

My app is called Iron Money: <https://ironmoney.com/>.

------
ydant
I never found Wesabe as compelling as Yodlee or Mint. Mint won in my mind
because it did similar things and had similar atmosphere, but without making
me do all of the work. That, and I could never keep straight if it was
"Wesabi" or "Wasabi".

Still, it's a shame they couldn't find a way to make it work.

~~~
cdr
I found Wesabe more compelling, and it's what I've been using for the past
3(?) years.

Unfortunately, Wesabe got less functional for me over time instead of more. I
liked their philosophy a lot, but they never did a very good job of overcoming
their (no doubt difficult) technical issues.

------
sabj
More competition always spices things up, so it is sad - but as rendezvouscp
notes, maybe good things can be made of the open sourcing! Code (And ideas)
live on to blossom another day.

------
lhnz
There is still no Mint in the UK... :/

